# Key Post: CDs and DVDs - Summary



## Marion (30 Nov 2004)

CDs and DVDs – summary 

This price comparison site is your first stop!
[broken link removed]

If CD wow is the cheapest
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


Check out the currency converter 
FX charges


Unusual CDs
[broken link removed]


Classical/Jazz CDs

Free Shipping Individually wrapped:
CD jungle - Classical
CD jungle -  Jazz
Play.com  - Classical
Play.com - Jazz


Amazon.com
Classical

Amazon will charge vat at the applicable rate in the EU country of destination. Ireland’s vat rate is 21% (Uk 17.5%) so the total price will be higher than that displayed.

CD Universe.com
Classical and Jazz


----------



## Alan Moore (13 Dec 2004)

*CD WOW comparison.....*

this handy website compares CDWOW sites around the globe.

[broken link removed]

It also includes/exlcudes discounts that can be picked on on the net.


----------

